# TOXIC WOOD list link



## ctwxlvr (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm

I think every wood worker should at least know the dangers


----------



## DocRon (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for this. I have seen other lists as well, this is a nice concise one. As a retired chemist, I am aware of the potential for sensitization and allergic reactions to chemicals - and EVERYTHING is a chemical (food, water, air, wood) with the ability to interact with our body. 
Keep your selves safe in the shop!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks also!


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2007)

I like this list too

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_toxicity.htm


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks,

I had a horrible skin rash reaction to leopard wood!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 6, 2007)

Check this one also

http://www.woodturner.org/resources/toxicity.cfm


----------

